# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Приложение NETSVCS.EXE блокируется антивирусом (заявка №106257)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
KIS 2011 выдает сообщение:

09.08.2011 12:47:40	NETSVCS.EXE	Запрещено: http://4tk9g5wf835p.tk/domain.php (проверка по базе подозрительных веб-адресов)		http://4tk9g5wf835p.tk/domain.php	Ссылка обнаружена в базе	

но не реагирует на NETSVCS.EXE как на вирус. Что делать?
Дата обращения: 09.08.2011 12:52:34
Номер заявки: 106257

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*09.08.2011 13:10:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\\windows\\kmsem\\kmservice.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 151622 байт дата файла: 25.03.2011 22:24:34 *c:\\windows\\system32\\netsvcs.exe* - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.bwod
 размер: 242176 байт дата файла: 08.08.2011 19:25:04 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Downloader-JOB [Trj] *c:\\windows\\system32\\pptcs.exe* - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.bwod
 размер: 242176 байт дата файла: 08.08.2011 19:23:42 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред Win32:Downloader-JOB [Trj] *C:\\Windows\\system32\\DRIVERS\\oem-drv86.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 28160 байт дата файла: 09.08.2011 12:16:54 версия: "1.2.0.4 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright © secr9tos"

----------

